# Blind recommendations



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a couple hundred dollars in Cabelas gift cards from Christmas burning a hole in my pocket and am seriously considering buying a blind for turkey hunting. I am not a deer hunter. I will be using this blind strictly for turkey hunting and am interested in hearing from my fellow turkey hunters on what blinds you like, pros and cons, etc. Even tho I hunt private land I will not be leaving the blind out so portability/packability is a prime consideration. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

check out luckys tent company made right here in michigan


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Are you hunting with a gun or bow? If your gun hunting all you need is a portable blind that is light and you can quickly set up. I've carried the same blind with me for the past 12 years. It cost me $15.00 and I can quickly set it up. It takes a matter of maybe 60 seconds. I find the right setup and tree and place this 12ft blind out in a U shape so that I have plenty of leg room. Basically all that is visible is my shoulders, neck and head. 

This set up works great, you can purchase it at any of the retail vendors. I think it is a 'hunters specialties" blind.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I opted for this...











Not good for big guys, I'm 5'8" tall 120 lbs., with long shot guns or bows but excellent for my short barreled 20 ga Encore and my hand guns. I have not used it for Turkey yet but I'm sure it will work well for me.

Here's what I posted about it. I even bought another for back up from the Cabela's bargain cave.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=392735

Jim


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Nothing but Gorilla for me. I'm 6' 3" and can stand up in it. 3 guys can hunt with plenty of room.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I never have seen the need for a blind. With the way turkeys are over here there is no setting up a blind and even think that they may be in the same place two days in a row. This is big woods country with plenty of roost trees so they just fly up where ever they are come roosting time.

I just set up aginst a tree and sit still. It is surprizing what you can get away with on a tom that is standing in the open if you move slow. No way am I am going to lug around a blind.

I have a blind like goblerman speaks of and it is plenty portable but I do not think I have set it up more than 4 times.

I had a blind simular to the ameristep chair blind but finally got some one to buy it last summer. The problem I had with it was if the target animal, deer or turkey did not come in straight out front shooting was not easy. How can you shoot 90* to the right or left.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

https://drakewaterfowl.com/oltom/products/technical-hunting-shirts

https://drakewaterfowl.com/oltom/products/technical-hunting-shirts

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/2071136839/hunters-specialties-face-paint-tube-1-oz


----------



## boone nc (Dec 10, 2005)

IF you are only going to be turkey hunting with the blind and not leaving it out I say go with one of the lighter Ameristeps or Cabelas brand blinds and save some of your money vs buying a higher dollar model that you may want for deer hunting.

IMHO the ameristeps seem to be lighter but not as good of quality but plenty good enough for run and gun gobbler getting. If you are a one man operation you can get the A frame model for pretty cheap and if you are going to be hunting with a partner get a bigger version like the dog house. You can find both for under a benjamin and they will do you just fine. Save some of your moneys for a good stool seat or insulated/waterproof hunting clothes cause if this year is anything like last, you gonna need warm dry clothes!


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

I second the "Lucky's" I do not know if cabela's carries them but I have hunted out of many other blinds and I find "Lucky's" to be the best. Easy set up will hold up in wind and snow.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Go a big as you can in your price range. I use the original Double bull made of canvas and use it when bow-hunting turkeys or filming.My son uses it when he crossbow hunts from the ground.We have also used the Gorilla with no complaints.I prefer to hunt with out a blind but there have been many days that I was glad I was in it when the weather changed.The double bull is now sold by Primos and I am not sure if they have changed anything on it. Check out weight,size and number of pockets on the inside as well as window placement.Also check out the warranty because the fiberglass supports do break over time and some companies replace them.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Primos/Double Bull Dark Horse....It is much more durable and easier to set up than a lot of the cheaper blinds. Also, the Dark Horse has the best window configuration of any blind out there.....infinitely adjustable for any terrain.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Gobblerman said:


> Are you hunting with a gun or bow? If your gun hunting all you need is a portable blind that is light and you can quickly set up. I've carried the same blind with me for the past 12 years. It cost me $15.00 and I can quickly set it up. It takes a matter of maybe 60 seconds. I find the right setup and tree and place this 12ft blind out in a U shape so that I have plenty of leg room. Basically all that is visible is my shoulders, neck and head.
> 
> This set up works great, you can purchase it at any of the retail vendors. I think it is a 'hunters specialties" blind.


I second this choice. Its all I use for turkey or deer ( gun or crossbow). Easy to carry, setup, or move and you can hear and see over a 180 deg unobstructed area. Deer and turkeys don't seem to notice it at all compared to a popup type blind. Then spend the $200.00 on decent Cabelas Gore-tex pullover or jacket. Just another idea I guess. Good luck.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I've never turkey hunted in a blind ever. My favorite blind has always been some of the ancient oak and maples we have around here. But that is going to change soon as my daughters are getting old enough to hunt. Appreciate all the good info in this thread.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

EdB said:


> I've never turkey hunted in a blind ever. My favorite blind has always been some of the ancient oak and maples we have around here. But that is going to change soon as my daughters are getting old enough to hunt. Appreciate all the good info in this thread.


Right on EdB!!!! Luckily my grandson has been able to sit still like his grandpa and shot his share of turkeys. 5 for 5 so far.

I do no know how the grand daughter is going to do this year. I just hope she doesn't want to wear pink camo


----------



## boone nc (Dec 10, 2005)

LIke I said before IMHO stick with a cheaper light model if its just for Turkeys, but that is just my opinion on blinds for Turkeys. I now own a Rhino and love it. Durable, no shine, window system second to none and lifetime warranty on the sticks. This blind I believe is going for around 2 bills now, when I bought mine it was on sale for 259 normally 300. I just dont belive you need to spend that much on a blind just for turkeys though, they care not about he shine or shape and weather is normally OK, except the last two seasons of course.

I have however hunted and killed several birds like the above mentioned 15 dollar set up. You buy some kind of lightweight stakes and attach camo mesh to it, you can wrap it around you completely and the birds if anything are curius what it is. We have had several birds walk right up to it and peck it or curiously try to look through it. What else is nice about them is you can shoot through them if need be. Never tried that set up for deer but may have to after hearing some you have with good luck.

Good on your for taking the little ones. My 3 and half yr old girl wants to go with me this year. I will DEF use a blind for that outing, but cant wait!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

multibeard said:


> Right on EdB!!!! Luckily my grandson has been able to sit still like his grandpa and shot his share of turkeys. 5 for 5 so far.


Thats awesome glad your grandson is learning many of the lessons of hunting that turkey hunting can teach.. Hope your granddaughter can go down that road as well..


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the great replies guys. At this point I guess I am still a little on the fence. A couple of additional reasons that I am considering a blind are weather and the fact that I would like to start experimenting with filming some hunts. I figured that a blind would pretty much be essential to effectively video. I have seen the low profile, wrap around blinds that a few have mentioned and may decide to go that route for days when the weather is good and I don't feel like lugging around the camera gear. Keep the comments coming, this has been really helpful.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

slwayne said:


> Thanks for all the great replies guys. At this point I guess I am still a little on the fence. A couple of additional reasons that I am considering a blind are weather and the fact that I would like to start experimenting with filming some hunts. I figured that a blind would pretty much be essential to effectively video. I have seen the low profile, wrap around blinds that a few have mentioned and may decide to go that route for days when the weather is good and I don't feel like lugging around the camera gear. Keep the comments coming, this has been really helpful.


We haven't filmed any of our hunts from the blind. The birds pay no attention to the camera/tripod setup. Move slow and they don't even pay attention.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

